# I found this very cool ebook and it is free.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.oapen.org/search?identifier=604250


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Good find! I did some very light browsing, fiber and tools areas, very light. Wish I had this in my library. Well in a way it is now. ???? I like reading from hard copy books. Thanks!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is awesome! Thanks so much! :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I read up to page 19. It was great history. As usual the clock hit 9 and my eyes started to close. I have to be in bed at 9 pm because I'm up st 4:30 am to get ready for work. Will read a bit more this weekend. Great book glad I down loaded it.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

It is a very interesting read!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you very much! Great link! :sm24:


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

OOOH, "dangerous" website. Will spend lots of time browsing...


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, thank you for the link.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

This is great. It will be a good follow up to Sapiens which is a history of homosapiens all the way back to when there were other sapien species. Yup, that's what it says. There were more than one species of man walking around including Neanderthals at the same time.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So is there any one out there that has more info would love to see some other books.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This site was cool tells when the wheel was seen. Goes way back when before my time. lol
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_clothing_and_textiles_technology


----------

